# Purina pro plan or taste of the wild?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both are good options.

Something to think about- a certain food will work great for one dog while it won't for another dog. When you make your choice, I would get a small bag of it to start out with to see how your pup does on it. 

Really great to see how much time and thought you're putting into this new little one coming into your life.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You can drive yourself crazy trying to decide what to feed your new puppy. I know that I did. And then we brought our little bundle of joy home and transitioned him to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy, and haven't looked back. Sure - I still looked at the "boutique" dog foods and wondered if it might be better for him. And at some point, after seeing so many people happy with Purina Pro Plan - we decided to just stick with it. 

He has one stool a day - sometimes two - which tells me that he's absorbing much of the nutrients from the food. As a puppy of course, he went more often, but now at almost 3, he's healthy and happy on Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20. I'm of the mind, don't fix what's not broken!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley came home from the breeder on ProPlan and we've never had an issue at all. He loves it!


----------



## YettyVetty (Nov 10, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Both are good options.
> 
> Something to think about- a certain food will work great for one dog while it won't for another dog. When you make your choice, I would get a small bag of it to start out with to see how your pup does on it.
> 
> Really great to see how much time and thought you're putting into this new little one coming into your life.





rabernet said:


> You can drive yourself crazy trying to decide what to feed your new puppy. I know that I did. And then we brought our little bundle of joy home and transitioned him to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy, and haven't looked back. Sure - I still looked at the "boutique" dog foods and wondered if it might be better for him. And at some point, after seeing so many people happy with Purina Pro Plan - we decided to just stick with it.
> 
> He has one stool a day - sometimes two - which tells me that he's absorbing much of the nutrients from the food. As a puppy of course, he went more often, but now at almost 3, he's healthy and happy on Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20. I'm of the mind, don't fix what's not broken!





Brinkleythegolden said:


> Brinkley came home from the breeder on ProPlan and we've never had an issue at all. He loves it!



Really needed that rabernet! 
I'm going with purina pro plan.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would opt for Pro Plan. 

Taste of the Wild is just another in the long line of products made by Schell and Kampeter (Diamond) the same as 4 Health is.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another pro plan user. Chloe goes to the bathroom once or twice a day also. It was one of the only foods that didn't break the bank with no chicken in the sensitive skin and coat. Chloe seems to have some sensitivities with chicken.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Golden Girl lived to almost 17 eating nothing but Pro Plan, my other Golden boy lived to 14 eating Pro Plan. My current boy, who will be 11 soon, got his breed championship and 53 titles eating nothing but Pro Plan. It works for us!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

The frequency of a dog's stools as it relates to what they are fed is something to consider and isn't often brought up, but I'm glad to see that a couple of the others just mentioned it. With a good quality food they may have just one or two easy to clean up stools each day. Some of the cheaper foods can cause more frequent loose stools - no fun to pick up obviously! 

And be wary of the amount of food to be fed each day that is suggested on the dog food bag. Often it's more than they actually need.

You may want to have some canned pumpkin on hand at home - just the plain pumpkin (no sugar or spices added, stay away from what is called "pumpkin pie filling"). It can help regulate the stool whether they are constipated or just the opposite. 

If you stay on this forum after you get your pup, you'll probably have lots to share about her poop status! It's a frequent topic of discussion, much like a mom with a new baby. :smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Purina Pro is an awesome food- but not all foods fit for all pups. Our girl didn't do well on any of it, but she's allergy prone. So after trying every "decent" food- we tried Taste of the Wild, Salmon. She's been on it for over a year and doing amazing. Excellent poops(ha!), once a day- shiny coat, healthy weight. 

We LOVE it (and so does she!)


----------

